# Banded Birds



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I shot a banded Drake Mallard on Saturday about 50 yards from where I shot one last year!

We field hunted this year and shot some ducks. I have to hand it to you fieldheads, it was a blast and much nicer than slogging in the muck all day. I think that I will be doing more of it. The Debander struck swiftly on Sunday morning and brought in four honkers. What a hunk of meat! I can't wait to chomp into some goose breast.

What do you guys do when there is a West wind and you can't see the coloration on the ducks right away in the morning? We waited until after sunup or tried to get the birds to fly past us a little. It was a real pain! Any tricks?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Try to make a blob of decoys with a big landing area in the middle of the spread with the lucky ducks in that landing area. Put your blinds facing the west so when the birds dropp into the the landing area you should able to see the drakes with the sun right on them. I've done this acouple times and really works. It might sound stupid but trust me it will pay off.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

GB3,

Thanks for the help. I am a convert from the water-set.

That set-up sounds pretty cool. They must drop in completely unannounced over your shoulder.

The other problem that we had is that they would have set wings and be 5 feet off of the ground, but they wouldn't flip their feet up. When we'd pull-up they were in a perfect position for a lightning fast flare. What does it take to get them to commit like they commonly do over water?

Question #2 - We have 8 bigfoots and about two dozen crappy shells that are honkers and probably 150 snow shells plus three Lucky Ducks. Are we better off not setting the snows out? Are those few honkers enough?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It doesnt matter when hunting ducks in the fields. I think that the snow shells would work more toward your advantage thoe. Seems like ducks will feed right in with snow geese, unlike the darks where they will be to the side of them.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

On Saturday am Brad A and I tagged up on a drake Mallie that was tagged. It sure looked good as the dog brought it in with the band around the leg. It was an older write band. I should get the info in a week or so.

To save Taylor and Hustad's sanity I won' say how the bird was shot. Always fun to get the jewels!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Doug, I got a hat out of it, so I'm happy! It fits my head so nice!!Thanks again! It's worth giving up a band for a great hat!!!
Especially for a bald man!!! :beer:

Mav....


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a great ice fishing hat for you also. I know the glare off the snow and ice is killer on "BIG SHINY." When you stop by my place next time i'll have to give it too ya, might even be able to swing the corn camo also. That band sure looks perty!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

What about me?? I didn't even get a delta waterfowl hat, what's the deal??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You didn't get one??? I've got an extra for ya, I'll get it to ya asap.

Truly classic Doug. I'll tell the 1 minute story, good for a chuckle. Mav and I were a little downwind and was getting the most shooting. We only had a mallard left to fill from my memory and Doug says, "Let me get a shot at this one..." Yup, the one we let go by was banded! It's all good though, I'm glad somebody got a band!


----------

